# Ooh, look at the size of them!



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Been a weekend of change.....got the new suspension put on yesterday and the new wheels earlier today.
Shame the sun wasn't playing when I got to take the photo's but you get the idea


----------



## CRAIG RR (May 10, 2004)

Looks bloody handsome!!!!!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Looks simply stunning mate


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Mark - looks aweome mate. Those wheels make your brakes look tiny (and they're not !).

Look forward to seeing it in the flesh in a weeks time.


----------



## Ged (Jun 29, 2001)

Looks fantastic, never mind the sun


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*STUNNING*

Well what can one say....

Top class Mark.
She looks even better...     


Mick


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm amazed to say, I think they look better than the Do-Lucks!

Alex B


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Perfect!!!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Now that looks really, really nice :smokin:


----------



## R33_wanter (Jun 29, 2004)

thanks mate, been looking for a desktop pic for a while - hope u dont mind!


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Very clean ...
Oh, and the wheels are nice!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Very nice!! Now that is a deep-dish!!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Woah!
Awesome. Actually managed to improve on its previous look. 
Congratulations on a wicked car


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

BTW...I didn't know they sold Yokohama DNA GP in the UK


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great wheel choice - colour, size, design. Suits the car perfectly. Well done! :smokin: 

Cya O!


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Thanks for the comments chaps! Must say I'm well chuffed with the way they look on the car.....even better than the Do-Lucks IMHO 

Dino - These are the rims/tyres that Chris ( -C- ) had on his silver 33 before replacing them with the CE28's.....guess the tyres were fitted in Japan before shipping, didn't think to ask as it happens.


----------



## Ent (Sep 30, 2002)

OOOOOOooooooooooooo........veeeerryy niiiiiice

Dino - you've got some bl00dy good eyes to spot the tyres! all i can see it's the tyre from Yoko.....

Ent


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Dino - they were on the car when it came over 

They look SO much better on a dark car!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I've already been through 2 sets of those and going for my third. Thats why I can spot them easily

Great road tyre btw


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Mark,

pleased it looks good, but it looked better with my new 19in wheels that are going on my 34...............lol

Mark


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Looking AWESOME Mark!!!


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Splumph.  

I thought the do-lucks looked good, but those suit the car even better I think. 

Don't change anything else now, the car looks absolutely bang on. :smokin: Good one.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Nice,

Finally the car looks like it belongs to a bloke !!!

    

Sweet mate, nice seeing you on friday btw.

J.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

bladey,

i think a man in a orange 180 may come across a little femine.................and you are a big man...........lol...........you and the 2 other wide boys with you on friday look like the 3 stooges..........and i took some money off of you......yipee.......


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Abbey M/S said:


> Mark,
> 
> pleased it looks good, but it looked better with my new 19in wheels that are going on my 34...............lol
> 
> Mark


Think you better spill the beans then Mark...


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

was going to go the Volks way like everyone else, but as i run ENKEI,s on my civic I had a look through the ENKEI catalogue, I have gone for RPF1,s ( very similiar to the wheel on the F1 McLaren wheel) in 10 x19 so should look good on my silver 34 GTR.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

They're the 6 twin-spoke ones aren't they ?
Should look cooool :smokin:


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

yep thats them........if i could up load a piccie i would......just finishing off the engine for the 34 as i write this.......everything bar the Vulcan-cam that is still on back order :-(

Mark


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

What's the spec Mark ? Or can you not reveal it ?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

nothing that special,

std 2.6,no internal work,HKS SS-GT,s,Tomei Cams( until the vulcan kit turns up,
1.2 mm head gasket,HKS turbo Elbows,600 cc injectors,
HKS f-con SZ management with map sensor,TRUST inlet pipe kit with Apex-i filters, 
Carbon twin Exedy clutch,Trust Profec BII boost controller,Apex-i intercooler and 
hard pipe kit,Stoptech brake kit (4 wheel kit) 10 x 19 Enkei wheels,
Super street Tein suspension , and a few carbon bits and pieces.

bang goes the house purchase this year i now think, but a house is boring and i 
rent a house that is walking distance from 4 pubs..........so that house can wait....


Mark


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Sounds like a cool spec Mark. It'll be nice to have another Silver R34 with 19x10's. See you at the track


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

Nice one Mark, i wondered when you were getting round to fitting them 
Always liked those rims ever since i first saw -C-'s car just after it arrived at Rods. They really suit the R33, yer car looks mint mate 

RICH S


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Howsie said:


> Sounds like a cool spec Mark. It'll be nice to have another old bloke with a Silver R34 to play bridge with !!!!


Mwuahahahahaha

    

J.

I soooo need to load that piccie !!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Mark - sounds very nice mate. You said you were going to hold off on the house purchase ... now you have a reason...LOL !!

I'd consider doing the same, but i don't think Paula would be too impressed !! (oops, must watch wha I say as she's registered on here now as Cheekymonkey).

Big Mark - you're going to have fun trying to unstick that size rubber at North Weald next week.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

bladerider said:


> Mwuahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oi TangoMan! You had better keep that peel in check or I'm gonna have to juice yo ass!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Mark,

hope you don't mind the slight hijack but here are the wheels the other Mark means


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

thanks Bean, yep thats them look cool dont they. 

Howsie , no track days in my 34 mate, I use the civic for that, should be able to stay with you soon, 9psi of boost,LSD, Carbon clutch and hopefully some semi slick Falken tyres. This should upset a few skyline owners around the track.........but not ones tuned by Abbey........lol


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

chuckle chuckle! 

<decided against the rest as it was soooooo far off topic>


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Howsie said:


> chuckle chuckle!
> 
> <decided against the rest as it was soooooo far off topic>


What was the topic again....oh yes, my wheels 
Shouldn't worry about it Sean, I do my fair share of hijacking so don't care about it happening to me.
However, I will expect a very healthy discount Abbey on my next trip up there due to the fact that Mark started the hijack in the first place 

Carry on chaps......


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Volk Racing*

The only way to roll...

A massive improvement, Big M.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Civic*



Abbey M/S said:


> I use the civic for that, should be able to stay with you soon, 9psi of boost,LSD, Carbon clutch and hopefully some semi slick Falken tyres. This should upset a few skyline owners around the track.........but not ones tuned by Abbey........lol


Mark,

Guy @ CPL has 280bhp at the wheels ( 330 fly? ) from his Jackson supercharged Civic also using Hondata, how much have you got? Also think he is running low 13's on the strip too when he takes it out. Rumours are that he now has even more power.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

about £3-50 in my pocket............oh you mean BHP ............I will have to ask my mapper ...........think it was about 290 axle bhp ....but cars dont run on the axles so it doesnt count.................lol.....


nice to see you still have a look on here andy...........

BTW do you want to buy B16 HKS number plate? it is for sale.........


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

*I think...*

looked better when the previous owner had it!  

No joking aside it looks superb mark. been a while since I have seen, very nice indeed.

...Ian


----------

